# connemara...... pleasantly surprised !



## louincrew (3 October 2014)

Have just had a connie shipped over. He's been here since Tuesday morning and my god what a total star. His nature is just wow. 
Is this the calm before the storm?! I've done some research on the breed as a whole but I don't know of any in real life so to speak . 
Would love some before and after pictures of some . Mine is looking a tad babyish at 4 but with a decent amount of bone , so there is a fair bit of growing to do yet!
Don't know how to post pics as I'm normally a lurker !
So if any of you guys have pictures post away !


----------



## kassieg (3 October 2014)

I used to work for a dealer & most of what we got over were connies & most of them were absolute angels. I love them! I always say when I get to old & scared to ride proper event horses I am going to get a 15hh connie to do 90's with in my old age


----------



## Mrs G (3 October 2014)

One of the sweetest, kindest and talented horses I've ever known is a Connie cross.


----------



## 1life (3 October 2014)

Love them! My daughter's last 2 horses have been connie crosses and they have both had such sane personalities but with a real 'can do' attitude. They respond well to a 'firm but fair' approach and can turn their hoof to ANYTHING. I have found sometimes that they take a little while to fill out and muscle up but usually by around 6 they can look the bees knees. Enjoy


----------



## chestnut cob (4 October 2014)

I've got a connie cross (apparently x with ID).  He's fantastic!  If he is typical of the breed/ cross then I don't think I'd have anything else again in future!  Mine only hunted until his 6th year then started schooling so it has taken until this year, his 8th year, for him to really looked well developed.  As above, he can turn his hoof to anything.  This year I've done some UA ODEs and BE, SJ, DR, team chased, and he's equally happy just hacking at schooling at home, or just having a fuss in the field.  He's a lovely person and every day I am delighted with him in some way.  Fab little horse


----------



## FlyingCircus (4 October 2014)

I have a Connemara and love him to bits - he's seriously nosey and wants to know what's going on with everything all the time.
Took him out on a hack where he met many things with me for the first time yesterday and he was a total star - pushchairs/screaming kids, buses, bin lorries, other lorries, fast cars, slow cars, motorbikes, bikes, plastic bags in hedges..only thing he took exception to was a cement mixer! And all he did then was go "OMG mum is it ok?!" and as soon as you assure him it's fine he's happy as larry trying to nose at how people have decorated their front gardens again...

Would certainly get one again  (and intend to at some point ;D)


----------



## NinjaPony (4 October 2014)

My Connemara is just like that, he's a delight! He's been no trouble since day one and is such a lovely boy to have around-I think connemaras are brilliant!


----------



## Cortez (4 October 2014)

Connemaras are the best little horses in Ireland  Much nicer than the Irish Draught if you want to have a go at everything and enjoy doing it. Love them.


----------



## Laafet (4 October 2014)

I adore mine and would definitely buy another, I have a variety of horses before and my best horse was an Irish imported ID x Arab and he was lovely once we had established the ground rules. Nickel was a 5 year old when he was imported and he is such a polite boy, he has bags of character and tries his heart out whatever I ask of him. He loves jumping, but has taken to affiliated dressage well, regularly beating posh warmbloods as he has a lovely quality stride, despite what others might have said. Was talking to one of the grooms where he lives and we both agree that it is a little sad he has so many scars (on visible when first clipped) but whatever has happened to him, he loves people who are kind to him and wouldn't dare to be rude. He is also one of the best horses I have had to hack out, bombproof in any traffic.


----------



## PorkChop (4 October 2014)

We have recently bought a Connie x tb from Ireland, we are thrilled with her, had her a few weeks and she has been super


----------



## swellhillcottage (5 October 2014)

after many years of having TB's I have crossed over and bought a 4 year old pure Connemara gelding in May this year - I am smitten - he is calm, sensible and really quite sweet - he has gone off and done some clear round jumping and just seems to take it in his stride - In fact I will post a gratuitous video I took of him on his 2nd outing - the lady riding is helping me with him whilst my leg mends from an injury from another horse - I do hack him out  as he is so straightforward.
 I bought him for me thinking he would grow but so far he is still 14.1 but I think I am going to keep him anyway.


Video - 

http://youtu.be/XZoJPOUS8cc


----------



## louincrew (5 October 2014)

^^ He looks super !!
Thanks guys for your input- it seems I have a fair bit to look forward to!
Considering he's a project....... doesn't look like he's going anywhere !


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 October 2014)

Cortez said:



			Connemaras are the best little horses in Ireland  Much nicer than the Irish Draught if you want to have a go at everything and enjoy doing it. Love them.
		
Click to expand...

As the proud owner of an ID I can only agree with this statement, lol. How I wish I'd bought a Connie .


----------



## swellhillcottage (11 October 2014)

let us know how you get on with him


----------



## NinjaPony (11 October 2014)

Just to wave the Connemara flag a bit more....I got back on my pony after 5 weeks off, most of it stuck in, and he'd been in for 2 days prior to me riding him. I didn't lunge him, just hopped straight on and he was an angel, we even had one nice controlled canter no problem. They are great!


----------



## onemoretime (12 October 2014)

Agree with all that is written here.  I had a Connemara x TB bought last year but sadly lost him in August, he was only 6, he got E coli from eating hawthorn (that's what vets and all of us are pretty sure it was) it can go down the throat and prick through the intestine and release the E coli which is in the gut (natural gut bateria along with salmonella) and the E coli multiplies every 20 minutes.  We fought very hard to save him bad sadly lost the battle.

I am looking for another one, LJR whereabouts in Ireland did you get your connie x TB perhaps you would be kind enough to let me know.  The horse we lost had really big movement and everyone thought he was a warmblood, we do affiliated dressage so am looking for another with similar movement.

Once you have had a connie or connie x I think you fall totally in love with them.  They have such huge characters, Marley was so kind and loving and was coming on so well and so easy to do everything with.  Loved being pulled about, including clipping, washing etc.  And he had a real look at me presence, he was a WOW horse, lovely white tail as he was grey.  Desperate to find another if anyone can help please let me know.


----------



## oldie48 (12 October 2014)

I just love connies! We've had a full connie and a connie/tb, both were fantastic and would try their hearts out for you. Both had bags of talent and super temperaments, however, I've now got a 3/4TB 1/4ID and although I love TBS  i'm sure the sensible attitude to life and the lovely active paces comes from the bit of ID.


----------



## Feival (12 October 2014)

I've got a 22yo Connemara x TB, 6yo Connemara x cob and a 2yo Connemara x cob x British riding pony. All are awesome and I will never have anything that's not at least crossed with a Connemara again &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## small (12 October 2014)

Onemoretime that is so sad I am really sorry you lost him I have a Connie x tb who is 17 and he has been the love of my life!! I'd be heartbroken if anything happened to him. There are usually quite a few advertised on the British Connemara society website. I hope you find another lovely one.


----------



## Smitty (13 October 2014)

I am having to retire my Connie x tb aged 8 due to stifle and bone spavin issues.  She is fabulous in every way and I am also desperate for another.  Perhaps we will have to arrange a HHO buying trip to Ireland!


----------



## atlantis (13 October 2014)

Smitty said:



			I am having to retire my Connie x tb aged 8 due to stifle and bone spavin issues.  She is fabulous in every way and I am also desperate for another.  Perhaps we will have to arrange a HHO buying trip to Ireland!
		
Click to expand...

Smitty I might actually be up for that!!!


----------



## TrasaM (13 October 2014)

I'm moving to Northern Ireland soonish .. I've started looking at horses there and now have my sights set on a dun Connemara X TB. There are lots on DoneDeal.ie at the moment too. I often go to the annual pony show in Clifden and just ogle them  
Maybe I should offer B&B for horse hunters once I get settled


----------



## onemoretime (13 October 2014)

small said:



			Onemoretime that is so sad I am really sorry you lost him I have a Connie x tb who is 17 and he has been the love of my life!! I'd be heartbroken if anything happened to him. There are usually quite a few advertised on the British Connemara society website. I hope you find another lovely one.
		
Click to expand...

 Many thanks "Small" for your kind words.  It was only about 7 weeks ago so is still very raw and I cannot believe it has happened.  He had lovely big movement and people thought he was a Dutch Warmblood and he was so easy in every way and I just need another one so that I can move forward and try to come to terms with his loss.


----------



## onemoretime (13 October 2014)

Smitty said:



			I am having to retire my Connie x tb aged 8 due to stifle and bone spavin issues.  She is fabulous in every way and I am also desperate for another.  Perhaps we will have to arrange a HHO buying trip to Ireland!
		
Click to expand...

  What a good idea Smitty.


----------



## jm2k (13 October 2014)

louincrew said:



			Have just had a connie shipped over. He's been here since Tuesday morning and my god what a total star. His nature is just wow. 
Is this the calm before the storm?! I've done some research on the breed as a whole but I don't know of any in real life so to speak . 
Would love some before and after pictures of some . Mine is looking a tad babyish at 4 but with a decent amount of bone , so there is a fair bit of growing to do yet!
Don't know how to post pics as I'm normally a lurker !
So if any of you guys have pictures post away !
		
Click to expand...

Can you send me contact info or how you went about this? I have a friend looking and this maybe of interest to her 
Well done on your good match and happy times ahead


----------



## atlantis (13 October 2014)

TrasaM I would come stay with you!!! I'd love to pony shop with you I think we'd like the same thing!!! A dun connemara x tb sounds great!!! 15.2 gelding please!!!


----------



## TrasaM (13 October 2014)

atlantis said:



			TrasaM I would come stay with you!!! I'd love to pony shop with you I think we'd like the same thing!!! A dun connemara x tb sounds great!!! 15.2 gelding please!!!
		
Click to expand...

There was one recently I loved but getting nearer to 16h .. 
I've already got my friend waiting to visit as she wants to go horse shopping too. Think that'd be fun Atlantis &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## onemoretime (13 October 2014)

Can I come please Connemara x TB gelding must be grey preferably iron grey and 15.3 5 years old.  We could have a right old time girls!!!


----------



## TrasaM (13 October 2014)

Dun dun dun lol.. 
&#65533;&#65533;

But here's a nice grey one 
http://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/connemara-x-4yr-old-15-2-158-cm/7851878


----------



## louincrew (15 October 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss onemoretime. 
I'm absolutely astounded by my little lads attitude to life.
Think I've learnt how to upload a pic?! This was the first time under saddle with Me :-
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g348/dancer1mango/Mobile Uploads/IMG-20141002-WA0021.jpg

And him before he came over :-
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums...le Uploads/Screenshot_2014-09-26-16-34-23.png

he looks to have a slightly common head in the picture but it's actually really dainty !

I'll keep you guys updated if he stays / goes and anything in between . 
If you want any info of where he was from ill pm you details x


----------



## small (15 October 2014)

He looks really lovely. You should have lots of fun together


----------



## onemoretime (15 October 2014)

louincrew said:



			Sorry to hear of your loss onemoretime. 
I'm absolutely astounded by my little lads attitude to life.
Think I've learnt how to upload a pic?! This was the first time under saddle with Me :-
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g348/dancer1mango/Mobile Uploads/IMG-20141002-WA0021.jpg

And him before he came over :-
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums...le Uploads/Screenshot_2014-09-26-16-34-23.png

he looks to have a slightly common head in the picture but it's actually really dainty !

I'll keep you guys updated if he stays / goes and anything in between . 
If you want any info of where he was from ill pm you details x
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louincred so glad to hear that you are happy with your new man.  If you could let me have the details of where he came from by PM that would be great,  He looks lovely and looks like he is built up hill.  I am looking for the connie x TB to get the longer stride and the big movement, it is about but not in all of them and so I think it will take a while.  They need to lift the forearm and come from the shoulder.  Good luck with your boy and enjoy him.


----------



## louincrew (15 October 2014)

Thank you very much . I can totally see why you would want a cross - even though larry will make 15.2 he is still 'pony ish' if you know what I mean , but a real uphill type of horse.  
I'm trying to pm - obviously I'm slightly struggling as I'm a little stupid ! Could you pm me first so I can reply!
Thanks x


----------



## i-love-wellies (15 October 2014)

I swear by them! I bought my lad for about £500 pound as a freshly broken 3 year old and he's been a star. Bit of a stubborn baby at times but he's been very good do me. I'd never brough on a baby before so I got very lucky just a pity hes not a tad bigger!! My only complaint is trying to fit a saddle but thats just bacuase hes short backe and im tall. In general though I'm a huge supporter of the breed really versatile hardy ponies. Pics attached are of him as a year old then as a 5 year old.

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/louh123/media/060_zps0f861783.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/l..._1017119017_o_zps78282ad3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## atlantis (15 October 2014)

i-love-wellies said:



			I swear by them! I bought my lad for about £500 pound as a freshly broken 3 year old and he's been a star. Bit of a stubborn baby at times but he's been very good do me. I'd never brough on a baby before so I got very lucky just a pity hes not a tad bigger!! My only complaint is trying to fit a saddle but thats just bacuase hes short backe and im tall. In general though I'm a huge supporter of the breed really versatile hardy ponies. Pics attached are of him as a year old then as a 5 year old.

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/louh123/media/060_zps0f861783.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/l..._1017119017_o_zps78282ad3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Click to expand...

I love wellies he's lovely. I've been looking at ads of youngsters and I have to say I'm rubbish at spotting potential in youngsters, which you appear not to be!!! 

Any tips!!!


----------



## CBAnglo (15 October 2014)

I bought a Connemara from Ireland about 2 years ago - a friend of mine is an agent there and sources horses.  I asked for a 4 yo non-grey, gelding, just broken/backed.  I ended up with a 4 yo, grey, gelding just broken pony.  3 out of 4 isn't bad.  He has been great from day 1 except for a period just after I moved yards and he had been off work for 3 months due to a liver condition.  He started rearing and I had no idea why; had him bloodtested and the liver condition had come back  worse than before.  All of my other horses ended up having it too (they are retired though so didnt ride them) and it was caused by something they ingested at the old yard.  He was such a honest little thing, he was carrying on as well as he could and I felt so guilty as he looked so well.  Vet was surprised that the condition had come back (he was very well rounded at that stage - not something you normally expect with a liver condition).

He is now 6 and does a bit of everything but loves jumping.  Shame really as I had hopes of a mini lusitano (he is very square).  He is my second Connemara, I would definitely get another one.

Bad points: saddle fitting and keeping weight off.  What you expect with any pony really.


----------



## onemoretime (15 October 2014)

Oh CB Anglo so sorry to hear about your connie.  What was it do you think that he ate.  I lost my boy in August (only had him 17 months) due the vets think, eating either brambles or hawthorn, I think it was the hawthorn going by the amount of chewing that had gone on under a bush he used to stand under.


----------



## i-love-wellies (15 October 2014)

atlantis said:



			I love wellies he's lovely. I've been looking at ads of youngsters and I have to say I'm rubbish at spotting potential in youngsters, which you appear not to be!!! 

Any tips!!!
		
Click to expand...

I found him on a wbsite called done deal, Its the main online website used in Ireland, If you on it regularly nice ones usully pop up but as I said I was lucky! I just went to see him and really liked him hes pretty which helps but at least he turned out to be useful. At clifden sales you can pick some up cheap but its very much decide there and then. You'll know what you like whenye see it!

ilike this one though im sure a more expert eye can pick out nice ponies!

http://www.donedeal.ie/ponies-for-sale/connemara-filly/7878147


----------



## Copperpot (15 October 2014)

I have a little Connie x I bought almost 2 years ago. He's fab. A nightmare to get a saddle for though. He's evented to novice and is about 15hh. He does have to be restricted grass wise in the spring/summer though.


----------



## atlantis (16 October 2014)

i-love-wellies said:



			I found him on a wbsite called done deal, Its the main online website used in Ireland, If you on it regularly nice ones usully pop up but as I said I was lucky! I just went to see him and really liked him hes pretty which helps but at least he turned out to be useful. At clifden sales you can pick some up cheap but its very much decide there and then. You'll know what you like whenye see it!

ilike this one though im sure a more expert eye can pick out nice ponies!

http://www.donedeal.ie/ponies-for-sale/connemara-filly/7878147

Click to expand...


Yes she is nice isn't she!!! 

I think you're right I will know what I like when I see it. I fancy a youngster but not sure I'm brave enough to buy something unbacked. 

I'm not properly looking yet. Have to wait for some inheritance to come through. I'm itching to go see some ponies but no, I will be restrained!!!


----------



## LCH611 (16 October 2014)

i-love-wellies said:



			I found him on a wbsite called done deal, Its the main online website used in Ireland, If you on it regularly nice ones usully pop up but as I said I was lucky! I just went to see him and really liked him hes pretty which helps but at least he turned out to be useful. At clifden sales you can pick some up cheap but its very much decide there and then. You'll know what you like whenye see it!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it is a question of deciding what you like & just going for it..........!

I don't know how to upload pictures but I have 4 connies (2 came from Clifden sales, one is the brother of one from Clifden) and one came from Donedeal. They were all bought as 4 year olds for me & my kids and they are absolutely fantastic ponies - really straightforward to deal with and turn their (unshod) hooves to anything - hunting, PC & RC teams, dressage, SJ & just hurtling about in the woods. Mine happily trundled round a 90cm HT never having been XC schooling, having rarely SJed & only been out doing dressage about 4 times (and I wasn't much help to him as the last time I evented was in 1993!!).

I have just bought OH a hunter via Donedeal - he sadly feels a little under-horsed on a connie.  We are all heading out there for 1/2 term so will have a week to play with the new one, and will very likely take a couple of the connies back over so we can gallop about on the beach.


----------



## swellhillcottage (16 October 2014)

I found my Dun Connie  on  Donedeal and just happened to see his half sister (mine is by Shackleton sharing a mother) on there this morning she is only 3 though 

http://www.donedeal.co.uk/ponies-for-sale/ponies/7817393  she looks nothing like him and they are awful pics but if she is anything like he is she will be lovely 

http://youtu.be/XZoJPOUS8cc?list=UUH3mvNf5NRKoa9aQUgyzinQ

S x


----------



## i-love-wellies (16 October 2014)

For anyone whos having saddle fitting trouble Berney Brothers in Ireland now make a Connemara saddle, Im having awful trouble with my boy so gonna try it out, the idea is that theyre slighlty wider and lower and leave room for the shoulder. Its not on their website but it comes in 16.5 med or wide in black or brown. May be a bit straight cut for tall riders though

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/louh123/media/unnamed_zps99437e4c.jpg.html?filters[user]=141715166&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## louincrew (16 October 2014)

That was going to be my next question. ..... saddles!!!
Thank you x


----------



## CBAnglo (16 October 2014)

onemoretime said:



			Oh CB Anglo so sorry to hear about your connie.  What was it do you think that he ate.  I lost my boy in August (only had him 17 months) due the vets think, eating either brambles or hawthorn, I think it was the hawthorn going by the amount of chewing that had gone on under a bush he used to stand under.
		
Click to expand...

We don't know; all 3 ate whatever it was and the TB was the worst of all.  There seemed to be a spate of liver problems for lots of people last year.  They are all 3 improving but have another round of blood tests coming up so we shall have to see.

They were all 3 in extremely good condition; no sign of liver problems at all.  The only inclination I had that something was wrong was that he was so tired all of the time and after 20 mins he was knackered.  Second time round I think he tried so hard that in the end he started napping and when pushed went up.  He had had a clear blood test only 6 wks before and vet said to get him out again but he wasn't having it.  Tests came back worse than ever.  Complete mystery even a biopsy didn't reveal anything.

Sorry to hear about your boy.


----------



## onemoretime (16 October 2014)

do hope your 3 make a complete recovery.  Its very difficult when you don't know what caused the trouble so that you could remove it.  

Thanks for your sympathy, it has been a dreadful time for us as we had only had him for 17 months.  He is going to be very hard to replace as he had big movement and most people thought he was a warmblood and were amazed when we said he was a connemara x TB.  He had a lovely cheeky personality and was so easy to work with both on and off the ground.


----------



## atlantis (29 October 2014)

If anyone knows if a nice connemara or connie cross for sale in England that might well do dressage and a bit of everything else I'd love to hear about it. 

I'm looking you see!!! Full up 14.2 or bigger. Thanks.


----------



## onemoretime (30 October 2014)

Hi Atlantis I am in the same boat as you looking for a connie x TB for dressage around 15.3/16hh.  Its so hard to find what you want isn't it.


----------



## onemoretime (30 October 2014)

Same here Atlantis Im looking for a connie x TB for dressage around 15.3/16hh gelding.


----------



## small (30 October 2014)

Have you both tried the British conne society website? Usually lots of nice ones


----------



## onemoretime (31 October 2014)

Hi Small yes, I have but there don't seem to be any connie crosses and also they are not big enough.  I need around 15.3 age about 4 to 6 years.  Will keep looking though and many thanks for replying.


----------



## Laafet (31 October 2014)

onemoretime said:



			Hi Small yes, I have but there don't seem to be any connie crosses and also they are not big enough.  I need around 15.3 age about 4 to 6 years.  Will keep looking though and many thanks for replying.
		
Click to expand...

They are out there, I was shown a lovely picture of a warmblood x connie the other week by her proud breeder, she is only 2 year at the moment but it was an interesting cross and one I would look at.


----------



## PorkChop (31 October 2014)

What about this chap? http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/111776388/152hh-grey-sensible-and-super-talented-connie.html


----------



## PorkChop (31 October 2014)

Or this one? http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/111865288/allrounder.html


----------



## PorkChop (31 October 2014)

Another! http://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/alrounder-pony/7618961


----------



## rebeccag (9 November 2014)

onemoretime said:



			Hi Small yes, I have but there don't seem to be any connie crosses and also they are not big enough.  I need around 15.3 age about 4 to 6 years.  Will keep looking though and many thanks for replying.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few Connemara crosses of various sizes at Halston Stud - https://www.facebook.com/HalstonStud


----------



## rebeccag (9 November 2014)

Also worth checking the Dunlewey Connemara Ponies facebook page 

https://www.facebook.com/DunleweyConnemaraPonies

 and also Biddesden Stud (www.biddesdenstud.co.uk)


----------



## louincrew (9 November 2014)

Little update - he's still the most amazing little thing I've ever come across.  
I'm hooked on the breed already.


----------



## louincrew (9 November 2014)




----------



## onemoretime (10 November 2014)

Lovely boy the very best of luck with him he is smashing.


----------

